# Used pet unfriendly slug killer in my garden



## Danilogui (May 24, 2016)

Hello,

How long will It take for me to be able to leave my pets in the garden again safely? 

Can anyone help me out?
Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

As long as they can still get access to the pellets and there is a risk of them ingesting any then you certainly cant. Whether there is any risk or it needs a wash out perioc after that I'm not sure, the best think wold probably be to contact the manufacturers to check.


----------



## samuelsmiles (Dec 29, 2010)

If you go back into the garden, pick up every slug pellet you dropped and throw them all away, you can let your pets back out straight away. 
Instead of poisoning them, encourage their enemies into your garden like birds, frogs and especially hedgehogs. We've pretty much wiped out the population of hedgehogs by poisoning them, and it takes much longer for the hedgehogs to recover than the slugs. Turn the soil over regularly, use plants that slugs don't eat, garlic/lemon sprays etc. 

There's loads we can do without using poisons.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

samuelsmiles said:


> If you go back into the garden, pick up every slug pellet you dropped and throw them all away, you can let your pets back out straight away.
> Instead of poisoning them, encourage their enemies into your garden like birds, frogs and especially hedgehogs. We've pretty much wiped out the population of hedgehogs by poisoning them, and it takes much longer for the hedgehogs to recover than the slugs. Turn the soil over regularly, use plants that slugs don't eat, garlic/lemon sprays etc.
> 
> There's loads we can do without using poisons.


Unfortunately, getting rid of the pellets may not be enough. I had a friend who lost her dog after it picked up and ate a slug which had been poisoned by the pellets.

I would never use slug pellets.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I agree with Sled Dog, ring the manuafacturers, there may be an antidote.


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

if you got slugs use the beer bath hole or salt never use pellets with any animal around

I have lost a cat a few years ago someone poison him it broke my heart it was a beautiful cat that adopted me when I move in and I think it was slug pellets that did it 

so I think slug pellets should be ban


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Live and let live is my motto. 

Choose resistant plants, spray with garlic water, encourage wildlife, try copper tape or rings round plants, or sharp sand, hand pick at night or look for them in cool, dark places and rehome 

I back onto fields and chuck them over the fence!


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

We use nematodes ..... They are pet friendly and they eradicated our garden in 2 applications


----------

